# Bowhunting in Africa



## niko62 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi folk's

Here is a nice and free shot placement guide for the African hunters, maybe it will help you : http://www.africahunting.com/modules.ph ... cle&id=196


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

very informative. thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## niko62 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome mate.


----------

